# Atrax robustus



## cjm1991 (Apr 30, 2008)

Where could I buy one of these at??


----------



## clearlysaid (Apr 30, 2008)

I can't say I've seen them for sale on AB... you might ask the people over on the True Spider forum.  Some one may own one and may give you a tip.

Haha, just curious why you want one?


----------



## frtysxan2 (Apr 30, 2008)

Aren't these super duper duper venomous? Like kill you really quick venomous?


----------



## clearlysaid (Apr 30, 2008)

From what I have gathered, it depends.  The male venom has the components in it to hurt primates (humans) but not juvenile's or female's venom.  Also, the if a child is bitten by the spider it will most likely be life threatening, maybe more so than for an adult.  According to emedicine.com: 



> Death occurs between 15 minutes and 3 days following the bite. In children, death is usually early and caused by pulmonary edema. In adults, death usually occurs later and is caused by persistent hypotension and cardiovascular collapse. In the late 1970s, two deaths occurred despite modern intensive care units. Death in these cases occurred from multisystem organ failure days after the bite.



But still, apparently in Australia there have been no confirmed deaths by spider bite since 1979.    Of course they have all the anti-venom down there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moltar (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't understand the drive some of you guys have to posess the most venomous of all bugs. Why have something on hand that could easily kill you or a family member?

I kind of doubt anybody's exporting these things but it's worth a try... Good luck, hope we don't see you in the bite reports or (worse) the news.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clearlysaid (Apr 30, 2008)

I guess that's why I'm curious why the OP would want one.  I haven't read anything about anyone on AB owning one and I don't know anyone IRL who does... so I'm not sure what one's motivation would be to have one.


----------



## pato_chacoana (Apr 30, 2008)

They are sweet, I would def get one if I could. No handling though


----------



## cjm1991 (Apr 30, 2008)

Well the truth is I have many different species of scolopendra and a few tarantulas and true spiders. But I am very fascinated by poisonous creatures. And because of how hard this trap door is to find and the size of it is very impressive. I make sure none of my pets has even the slightest chance of escaping. But thanks for the help and comments guys 
 -cjm-


----------



## Moltar (Apr 30, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> Well the truth is I have many different species of scolopendra and a few tarantulas and true spiders. But I am very fascinated by poisonous creatures. And because of how hard this trap door is to find and the size of it is very impressive. I make sure none of my pets has even the slightest chance of escaping. But thanks for the help and comments guys
> -cjm-


I hear ya but it still baffles me. The difference between the nastiest scolopendra bite and a bite from an A robustus is vast. I'm not criticizing, just curious. Doesn't it worry you that a bite without available antivenom is potentially fatal?

I guess we all get fulfillment from different aspects of the hobby. To me, the repurcussions of the worse case scenario (my 6-year-old, allergic-to-everything nephew gets tagged) aren't worth any fascinating behavior, no matter how cool. That's why I don't keep hot scorps or pedes.

Having said that, if you do locate one i'll be reading anything you post about it with great interest. Good luck on your quest.


----------



## cjm1991 (Apr 30, 2008)

Im not going to try to pick it up are you serious lol.


----------



## Moltar (Apr 30, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> Im not going to try to pick it up are you serious lol.


Oh I KNOW you won't be picking it up. It's just... stuff happens. Cats knock tanks over, elbows fly around while lids are off, young children disobey their uncle (that's me) and open tanks, so i'm pretty conservative that way.

I once stumbled at the very wrong moment and dumped a cricket culture upside down onto the floor. That sucked. I mean it really sucked. The box landed open top down and bounced knocking literally every single one of a few hundred crickets out onto the floor. They scattered in every direction. A few days and untold glue traps later i got the bulk of them. I still find brown (non-native) crickets in my house and i've been feeding roaches exclusively for about 6 months.

Seriously, good luck on that quest, I just don't get it. Maybe i'm too accident prone...


----------



## ragnew (Apr 30, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> Im not going to try to pick it up are you serious lol.


If you like the look of the robustus, why don't you just go with something that looks as cool, but not near as venomous. Some of your African Red and Black traps are extremely cool looking, and you wouldn't be dealing with something so toxic.

I'd look into those personally. And I agree with etown, even the WORST bite from a subspinipes pede would be much safer (as safe goes) than any bite from an A. robustus.


----------



## pato_chacoana (Apr 30, 2008)

Because being one of the most venomous spider in the world makes attractive to some of us. It's not rational, I know. But well it's how it is.
As every other dangerous animal kept in cativity, you have to know how to take the best care of him, for the animal's sake and everyone else around...

Pato.


----------



## What (Apr 30, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> Where could I buy one of these at??


Well, first off they would be here illegally if you were buying one. No Atrax have been exported(legally) from Australia afaik.



cjm1991 said:


> Well the truth is I have many different species of scolopendra and a few tarantulas and true spiders. But I am very fascinated by *poisonous*[sic] creatures. And because of how hard this trap door is to find and the size of it is very impressive. I make sure none of my *pets* has even the slightest chance of escaping. But thanks for the help and comments guys
> -cjm-


Secondly, if you are interested in poisonous stuff stick to frogs/fish/fungi. Spiders and centipedes are not poisonous, but rather venomous. 

Third, and finally, inverts are not "pets". They are not domesticated, nor are they companions. These are *wild* animals, no matter how many Ts and other spiders are captive bred, they are not tamed nor are the companions. The cages you set up may not allow for the "slightest chance of escaping" but what about when feeding? Human error letting it escape? Or any number of the previously mentioned accidents? Please dont deceive yourself that they are escape proof.


----------



## pato_chacoana (Apr 30, 2008)

Then what about the people keeping/working with venomous snakes or far more dangerous animals??? 
There are always risks in life. The thing is accepting and dealing with the consequences of these risks.
A Poecilotheria or Stromatopelma biting a kid in the neck while sleeping could be deadly too...  My point is that everything bad could happen.

PAto.


----------



## What (Apr 30, 2008)

Im going to deal with this in parts...


pato_chacoana said:


> Then what about the people keeping/working with venomous snakes or far more dangerous animals???


Keeping venomous snakes is a completely different issue, and has different dangers associated with it than keeping inverts. 


> There are always risks in life. The thing is accepting and dealing with the consequences of these risks.


Yes, there are always risks, but keeping Atrax is not a *normal* risk. That is a whole different kind of risk than the normal 'always risks in life' kind of risk.


> A Poecilotheria or Stromatopelma biting a kid in the neck while sleeping could be deadly too...


Yes, it could. Really though, poecs and strmatopelma's arent recommended for new or intermediate keepers. Mistakes do happen involving people that keep them though, and honestly I would much rather take 4-5 bites from a poec than even one from an Atrax.


> My point is that everything bad could happen.
> PAto.


Again, yes it could. Our responsibility as a hobby and a community is to minimize the risks to people, the environment(local and exotic), and to protect the hobby not to just let the bad stuff happen.


----------



## syndicate (Apr 30, 2008)

keeping deadly funnelwebs is no different than keeping alot of the hot scorpion species imo.same risks are involved.your probaly more likley to die from some of the scorps tho.


----------



## pato_chacoana (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes, I'm with you Syndicate. That is why I say that it depends on the risks you're willing to take. If you, 'What', want to minimize every possibility there is with dangerous animals, then yes, perhaps you shouldn't even have one. That is the best way of making sure of 0.0% accidents. And that's fine. But respect those who want to keep such animals with RESPONSIBILITY, of course.

Pato.


----------



## cjm1991 (Apr 30, 2008)

I didnt title the thread  "tell me all the risks of having a A. Robustus" it said where could i get one at. if it bites and kills me then i accept that it is my fault and it is 100% something tht i did wrong. And I am about 99.99% sure it will not have a chance of escaping.. There is something about knowing that it has the potential to do so much that makes it so interesting


----------



## What (Apr 30, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> I didnt title the thread  "tell me all the risks of having a A. Robustus" it said where could i get one at. if it bites and kills me then i accept that it is my fault and it is 100% something tht i did wrong. And I am about 99.99% sure it will not have a chance of escaping.. There is something about knowing that it has the potential to do so much that makes it so interesting


See, really the risks arent just what happens if you get bit. It would also put the hobby at risk, and if the spider did completely escape it would put others at risk, and if it was gravid it would put the local environment and population at risk. I dont feel comfortable knowing that someone who advertises his interests are "Anything that can kill me" and that describes his biography as "I skate, smoke weed, and like mean scary pets". Not to mention that you only have two inverts("6" emperor scorpion. 5' redtail boa 4''haitian giant centipede").

From here we can see that your being "99.99% sure" that it wont escape is pretty much impossible. What happens if you get stoned and decide to play with your spiders? Or even just forget to put the lid back on the cage? 

While I agree that dangerous animals are interesting. Look for things that interest you on other, more observable, levels. Especially with your just starting out in the hobby.


----------



## cjm1991 (May 1, 2008)

What said:


> See, really the risks arent just what happens if you get bit. It would also put the hobby at risk, and if the spider did completely escape it would put others at risk, and if it was gravid it would put the local environment and population at risk. I dont feel comfortable knowing that someone who advertises his interests are "Anything that can kill me" and that describes his biography as "I skate, smoke weed, and like mean scary pets". Not to mention that you only have two inverts("6" emperor scorpion. 5' redtail boa 4''haitian giant centipede").
> 
> From here we can see that your being "99.99% sure" that it wont escape is pretty much impossible. What happens if you get stoned and decide to play with your spiders? Or even just forget to put the lid back on the cage?
> 
> While I agree that dangerous animals are interesting. Look for things that interest you on other, more observable, levels. Especially with your just starting out in the hobby.


Ok obviously you dont smoke. I have been smoking for over 6 years and let me tell you I think I make more sense high than sober. And those are not the only pets I own I have 2 more pedes now, also my family is into the exotic business and keep many snakes that are just as if not more complicated and dangerous than the spider. I think I will be fine. And if you want a pic of the enclosures I have for them i will post a pic but there is really no point. Im not trying to sound like a "know it all" or anything but I have family members who have been doing this for many years and are willing to help me in my hobby.


----------



## What (May 1, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> Ok obviously you dont smoke. I have been smoking for over 6 years and let me tell you I think I make more sense high than sober.


Actually I used to smoke, and the fact that you make more sense while high is a serious issue and you should probably lay off of it for awhile until you are back to normal.



> And those are not the only pets I own I have 2 more pedes now, also my family is into the exotic business and keep many snakes that are just as if not more complicated and dangerous than the spider. I think I will be fine. And if you want a pic of the enclosures I have for them i will post a pic but there is really no point. Im not trying to sound like a "know it all" or anything but I have family members who have been doing this for many years and are willing to help me in my hobby.


Centipedes, snakes, and other 'exotics'(non invert) are *different* than spiders. They require different care, and different precautions. Going off a family member's experience is not the same as having the experience yourself and certainly does not give you the experience needed to even consider getting or trying to get one of these spiders.


----------



## cjm1991 (May 1, 2008)

Im glad your so concerned for my safety but let me worry about that. Read the name of the thread before you post again. thanks.


----------



## What (May 1, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> Im glad your so concerned for my safety but let me worry about that. Read the name of the thread before you post again. thanks.


Hmm, the name of the thread is "Atrax robustus" so what exactly do you mean by that?


----------



## Moltar (May 1, 2008)

Well cjm, what started out as an exchange of ideas on the subject of keeping very hot inverts seems to have degraded into a personal attack on you so for whatever part i inadvertently played in that i apologize.

Keeping hot critters basically boils down to your experience and comfort level. Since A robustus apparently aren't available in the US (IMO a good thing) this whole discussion is kind of moot. I'd also second the suggestion that you check out some of the trapdoor species for a similar appearance and aggression level. They can be pretty interesting to keep even though you don't see them a lot.

Btw, i'm with you on the smoking thing. You don't lose common your common sense when high. Now, i won't handle any of my inverts DRUNK but while otherwise 'illuminated' it doesn't impair me one little bit.


----------



## cjm1991 (May 1, 2008)

What said:


> Hmm, the name of the thread is "Atrax robustus" so what exactly do you mean by that?


Well im sorry I make you sound so stupid but read put your cursor over the title of the thread and read the first and only sentence or this thread. If your in here talking to gain Epride or something take it somewhere else. Noone cares what you have to say obviously.


----------



## cjm1991 (May 1, 2008)

etown_411 said:


> Well cjm, what started out as an exchange of ideas on the subject of keeping very hot inverts seems to have degraded into a personal attack on you so for whatever part i inadvertently played in that i apologize.
> 
> Finnaly someone replys with something useful in this thread. Thank you.
> 
> ...


Marijuana does not make you do stupid things as long as you dont have the intelect of a 8 year old.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## What (May 1, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> Well im sorry I make you sound so stupid but read put your cursor over the title of the thread and read the first and only sentence or this thread. If your in here talking to gain Epride or something take it somewhere else. Noone cares what you have to say obviously.


Not part of the title of the thread. That is part of the body of your post. Anyways, I answered your question with my post that was made at 4:03pm Pacific Time.

Also, since you decided to make a personal attack on me with that I will respond with this:
I am not here to get 'e-pride' as I honestly have never heard the term, I am here because I care deeply about the hobby and as we can see from the reptile hobby the few can ruin it for the many. Going off your posts you seem to be a likely candidate for a member of the few. You clearly state in your profile anything that can kill you is of interest to you and you lack the experience that many of us have worked and studied for years to attain (I personally have 4 years in the invert hobby under my belt) to safely work with more dangerous animals. The fact that you are not taking the advice and learning from it but dismissing it and essentially saying "I know better than you because I just do." The hobby doesnt work that way, you have to admit your mistakes and move on. My main interest here is the well being of the hobby, with your well being and the well being of the other people who live with/around you right up there with that. Now who sounds "so stupid"?

I hope you read this and try to comprehend. I am not saying this to be condescending or anything of the like. Rather this is to try and get you to understand rather than just getting pissy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## froggyman (May 1, 2008)

these are not exported from australla fortunatly


----------



## cjm1991 (May 1, 2008)

Dang I would really like one of them. Oh well. I can find another trap door I have been thinking about trying out the  Liphistius malayanus or a Ctenolophus sp. Anyone have info about the 2??


----------



## What (May 1, 2008)

I have no experience with the Liphistius sp. but the Ctenolophus sp. are great trapdoors. Also, you may want to look into the Barychelidae trapdoors.


----------



## cjm1991 (May 1, 2008)

I think im gonna go with the red trap door. cheap and seems easy to take care of.


----------



## Moltar (May 2, 2008)

If you want to actually watch it eat take the jar out, remove the lid then leave it to sit quietly for a while before coming back to feed it. In my humble experience they're very skittish.


----------



## syndicate (May 3, 2008)

etown_411 said:


> If you want to actually watch it eat take the jar out, remove the lid then leave it to sit quietly for a while before coming back to feed it.


just dont do that with Atrax species lolz


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (May 3, 2008)

hi,
am I the only one being tired of threads in which ppl are asking where to get A. robustus?!?
2 things:

1st
If you really want to get this species you actually CAN! It takes some time and effort, but it is possible. But think about WHY you want to get this species! Is it because you´re interested in those spiders (besides the fact that those are highly venomous), or just in need for recognition?!?

2nd (and excuse my gaming jargon here ^^)
Since most of the ppl asking for Atrax are nOObs --> STFU!

Get yourself a Macrothele calpeiana (looking almost the same, easier to get, not as venomous...).

I´ve got to admit that I prefer venomous snakes (everything besides Elapids), but just because I don´t like snakes looking like worms, such as Lampropeltis or others where I don´t know where the body ends and the head starts ^^

I know, this reply comes in a lil late (read the whole topic), but had to mention it tho.

Trapdoorspiders are similar to keep as Atrax --> You won´t see it very often ^^

If you want to keep a trapdoorspider I would definetly recommend Barychelidae, since those can be seen from time to time and (in my opinon) look a lot better than most of the Idiopidae/Ctenizidae in the hobby.
A large jar will do, just fill it with 3/4 soil and put the spider inside.


----------



## LongDucDong (May 5, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> But I am very fascinated by poisonous creatures.


I can appreciate your fascination, but youre clearly not ready to own something that hot when youre calling them "poisonous". Your best bet is to start with an _A. avicularia _and work your way up over many years.


----------



## CRX (Oct 15, 2021)

OP of this thread was such an idiot lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

